# Form 8854



## J56146 (Jan 13, 2021)

My wife 'voluntarily' surrendered her Green Card in 2020, due to the fact that we have relocated to Japan. Since her only individual income is US Social Security and 'interest" from her US bank account, we will be electing to declare her as a 'US resident" for US Tax purposes, as provide by Pub 519, and filing a 'joint return'
My question is: When figuring her 'net worth' (Form 8854, Schedule B) do we also include my assets (bank accounts, IRAs, CDs) in the calculation.
Also, I assume the US Income Tax Liability referenced in Part II, is the tax liability from our Form 1040s.

Thank You
Bob


----------

